# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  افضل ممثل او ممثلة اجنبية ...

## ابو العبد

من هي افضل ممثلة او ممثل اجبني برايك؟ 
و لماذا؟؟
أو اذا حابين تنتقدوا ممثل أو ممثلة ....

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور على الموضوع anyone but me 

انا بختار ويل سميث

افلامه جميلة خاصة الأكشن منها

----------


## ابو العبد

انا برأيي أفضل ممثل من ناحية الاداء هو brad pitt
بيعرف كيف يأدي أدواره

----------

